# ترنيمة بابا نويل للأطفال بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد



## manshy10000 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين​اقدم لكم ترنيمة بابا نويل 
ترنيمة للاطفال
هدية راس السنة الى كل خدمات ابتدائى فى كل الكنائس


للتحميل

:download:


اضغط هنا


وللمسيح كل المجد من الان والى الابد امين​


----------



## zama (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ليك


----------



## looris (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد مجموعة ترانيم جميلة كل سنة وجميع العاملين بالمنتدى وجميع الاعضاء بالف خير وسنة سعيدة يارب:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

